# $40 more per month for Rideshare policy in Florida!!!



## FlexDriver2015

Please share if you get any quotes, I'm just trying to see if I'm paying too much. My policy was about $40 more per month than what I was paying for regular insurance.


----------



## touberornottouber

Thank you for the info! For an extra $40 a month it is a no brainer just for the peace of mind. I hope we get some other companies jumping in too so that there are choices and competition.

Here is one thing to watch out for from the FAQ:



> *Is there a restriction on how many miles I drive?*
> Yes, but the majority of drivers qualify for our policy. If you are unsure how many miles you may drive, call us at (866) 509-9444 and we can help.
> 
> Typically, a standard commercial auto policy would be better suited for professional/full-time drivers.


I wonder what the mileage limit is? I hope it isn't something ridiculous like 100 miles a day.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

touberornottouber said:


> Thank you for the info! For an extra $40 a month it is a no brainer just for the peace of mind. I hope we get some other companies jumping in too so that there are choices and competition.
> 
> Here is one thing to watch out for from the FAQ:
> 
> I wonder what the mileage limit is? I hope it isn't something ridiculous like 100 miles a day.


The insurance companies are being smart about this.

Now i'm curious to hear what the mileage limit is.

If it's 1,000 a week it's not enough for full time. (i expect a mileage limit per week/month rather than a per day limit. But 1000 per week would be enough for someone who does weekends or a few hours a day.


----------



## geauxfish

FlexDriver2015 said:


> Please share if you get any quotes, I'm just trying to see if I'm paying too much. My policy was about $40 more per month than what I was paying for regular insurance.


$40 is high just for rideshare gap insurance. I pay $16/month with USAA. I've never heard of anyone paying that much. I would shop around.


----------



## madbrain

I would jump on this , but it's not available in California.


----------



## geauxfish

madbrain said:


> I would jump on this , but it's not available in California.


It's been available in California for awhile.


----------



## Pesty

geauxfish said:


> It's been available in California for awhile.


Geico does not offer rideshare in CA at this time.

https://www.geico.com/information/aboutinsurance/ridesharing/faq/


----------



## geauxfish

Pesty said:


> Geico does not offer rideshare in CA at this time.
> 
> https://www.geico.com/information/aboutinsurance/ridesharing/faq/


State Farm, Farmers, Mercury, Allstate, and USAA are available in California.


----------



## tommay911

You don't need rideshare insurance.. if your app is on before you pick up someone no need to tell cops it was..


----------



## steveK2016

tommay911 said:


> You don't need rideshare insurance.. if your app is on before you pick up someone no need to tell cops it was..


Another one. Its not about being actively rideshare, ridesharing at anytime could void your personal policy for doing commercial activity on a personal policy.

Insurance adjusters are a savvy group who earns a bonus for under paying or denying high payout claims. Easy low hanging fruit to check on immediately is to check if the driver has an active rideshare account. They can probably get that information in under 5minutes. Claim denied, fat bonus and youre out a car.

Deny you have an active rideshare account on a recorded line, could be considered insurance fraud.

Good luck though!


----------



## touberornottouber

Hello, just wanted to let everyone know I called the 800 number above regarding the GEICO mileage limit in Florida and was told it was 45,000 per year. That is about 128 miles per day if you were crazy enough to drive every day. Or another way of looking at it is that it is about 865 miles per week. I asked what would happen if I went over that and she said you might be non-renewed or canceled. I also asked what would happen if I say did 46,000 miles and got in an accident. The rep basically stated my claim might be denied.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The insurance companies are being smart about this.
> 
> Now i'm curious to hear what the mileage limit is.
> 
> If it's 1,000 a week it's not enough for full time. (i expect a mileage limit per week/month rather than a per day limit. But 1000 per week would be enough for someone who does weekends or a few hours a day.


45,000 a year, figured yearly. So about 865 miles per week. It would be enough for me right now because I'm only doing 4-5 hours a day and it isn't very busy here.

I would say it is pretty reasonable a limit though probably not for people doing this full time in high demand areas.

I also wonder what my quote would be if I told them I drive 30,000 miles a year which is about right. Likely I am thinking it would be quite a bit more than $40 extra a month.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

touberornottouber said:


> Hello, just wanted to let everyone know I called the 800 number above regarding the GEICO mileage limit in Florida and was told it was 45,000 per year. That is about 128 miles per day if you were crazy enough to drive every day. Or another way of looking at it is that it is about 865 miles per week. I asked what would happen if I went over that and she said you might be non-renewed or canceled. I also asked what would happen if I say did 46,000 miles and got in an accident. The rep basically stated my claim might be denied.
> 
> 45,000 a year, figured yearly. So about 865 miles per week. It would be enough for me right now because I'm only doing 4-5 hours a day and it isn't very busy here.
> 
> I would say it is pretty reasonable a limit though probably not for people doing this full time in high demand areas.
> 
> I also wonder what my quote would be if I told them I drive 30,000 miles a year which is about right. Likely I am thinking it would be quite a bit more than $40 extra a month.


865 is solid part time miles, possible into the lower end of full time (40 hours per week) however once you hit 70+ hours a week your way out of mileage.

For most weekend warriors 865 should be enough miles. For someone who is doing this to make a living not... not enough.


----------



## sommerdriver

Just curious what coverage they were quoting because I asked in Miami and essentially it came out to 3600/yr. Not really worth it.


----------



## touberornottouber

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> 865 is solid part time miles, possible into the lower end of full time (40 hours per week) however once you hit 70+ hours a week your way out of mileage.
> 
> For most weekend warriors 865 should be enough miles. For someone who is doing this to make a living not... not enough.


Well today I did 62 miles according to Stride. That was in four hours. So it is enough for me personally. Usually I do about 100-110 miles a day on average.

But I'm pretty sure this is total miles and not just rideshare miles so if I had a lot of personal miles I might go over.



sommerdriver said:


> Just curious what coverage they were quoting because I asked in Miami and essentially it came out to 3600/yr. Not really worth it.


Sorry I didn't get a quote. Before I do that I want to make sure the quote is private and it won't be entered into the system (and given to other insurers) that I was seeking out quotes for ride share insurance. I also wanted to get the mileage limit to make sure the GEICO offering wasn't just a troll to get ride share drivers to out themselves and then get forced into quitting or paying $500+ a month for full commercial insurance.

Wow, about $300 a month though! That is what some pay here for full commercial coverage when they have excellent records. I pay under $100 a month right now for regular full coverage. If it is over $150 I probably won't do it unless it includes other benefits like a very low deductible.

If it is $300 a month for me then I may as well just talk to some friends in the taxi business and get back on with them using some magnetic signs for removable trade dress. The cost of commercial insurance is the main reason I didn't make my uber vehicle a taxi in the first place. If I have to pay it then I may as well do both!


----------



## sommerdriver

Thanks . Perhaps the Geico policy I quoted was overkill since it covered all three periods of driving ...so maybe there was redundancy between the TNC coverage and Geico. It is pricey. Btw my personal auto insurance runs about 110/month


----------



## BrettGilbert

Basically, the additional rideshare amount should just cover you for everything while in all 3 periods, if it does that for you on a good price, then go for it. It's kind of hard right now for insurance companies to price ridesharing because they don't know the true risk value of ridesharing drivers because Uber/Lyft data isn't out there for it yet. So, it's a harder thing to price right now. As long as you have the personal coverage you need and the ridesharing endorsement, go for it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

touberornottouber said:


> Well today I did 62 miles according to Stride. That was in four hours. So it is enough for me personally. Usually I do about 100-110 miles a day on average.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure this is total miles and not just rideshare miles so if I had a lot of personal miles I might go over.
> 
> Sorry I didn't get a quote. Before I do that I want to make sure the quote is private and it won't be entered into the system (and given to other insurers) that I was seeking out quotes for ride share insurance. I also wanted to get the mileage limit to make sure the GEICO offering wasn't just a troll to get ride share drivers to out themselves and then get forced into quitting or paying $500+ a month for full commercial insurance.
> 
> Wow, about $300 a month though! That is what some pay here for full commercial coverage when they have excellent records. I pay under $100 a month right now for regular full coverage. If it is over $150 I probably won't do it unless it includes other benefits like a very low deductible.
> 
> If it is $300 a month for me then I may as well just talk to some friends in the taxi business and get back on with them using some magnetic signs for removable trade dress. The cost of commercial insurance is the main reason I didn't make my uber vehicle a taxi in the first place. If I have to pay it then I may as well do both!


if 4 hours is 62 than 40 hours would be 620 miles, throw some personal miles in and work 7 days a week and your looking at well over 1000 miles.

Orlando is way worse mind you but still...

The cost of commercial insurance WAS the biggest hurdle to being a taxi driver, now it's getting business. I had a permanent wrap decal, (with logos and sylalized phone # ect) and a meter and my conversion cost was only like $2,500 in car mods. You can get a $10 roof sign and a $4.00 app to run as a meter...


----------



## louvit

I been with Geico 21 years never a claim or ticket, they wanted 3200 a year for rideshare from me. I pay 1600 now, full coverage. The guy told me that other companies do not cover all tiers? They actually cancel your personal po;ice and write a new commercial policy. I am so dam confused with this garbage.


----------



## touberornottouber

louvit said:


> I been with Geico 21 years never a claim or ticket, they wanted 3200 a year for rideshare from me. I pay 1600 now, full coverage. The guy told me that other companies do not cover all tiers? They actually cancel your personal po;ice and write a new commercial policy. I am so dam confused with this garbage.


Hopefully we get some meaningful competition where the prices come down. I guess in other states it is like $20 a month extra!


----------



## louvit

Like people tell me why be so dedicated to an insurance company that never did anything for me. The state farm policy makes more sense than the Geico for me. 

state farm...100-300k, and uninsured motorist 240.00 a month total 2880.00 a year but more coverage

Geico 50-100k and uninsured motorist 288.00 a month for 9 months for a 12 month policy plus a 1st payment of 470.00...total 2776.00, i now pay 865.00 for 6 months and have 100-300k. 

If I keep 100-300k and uninsured with geico it goes to 3200.00 a year. 

Looks like after 21 years of Geico I will switch to st farm, I will get other quotes from others first. I want to be back on the road by at least October. I am selling my condo and moving right now anyway so no time to be driving anyway right now. I will read all posts on this and see what companies I should try unless anyone made a list of who is offering insurance in Florida.

thanks 
lv


----------



## touberornottouber

louvit said:


> Like people tell me why be so dedicated to an insurance company that never did anything for me. The state farm policy makes more sense than the Geico for me.
> 
> state farm...100-300k, and uninsured motorist 240.00 a month total 2880.00 a year but more coverage
> 
> Geico 50-100k and uninsured motorist 288.00 a month for 9 months for a 12 month policy plus a 1st payment of 470.00...total 2776.00, i now pay 865.00 for 6 months and have 100-300k.
> 
> If I keep 100-300k and uninsured with geico it goes to 3200.00 a year.
> 
> Looks like after 21 years of Geico I will switch to st farm, I will get other quotes from others first. I want to be back on the road by at least October. I am selling my condo and moving right now anyway so no time to be driving anyway right now. I will read all posts on this and see what companies I should try unless anyone made a list of who is offering insurance in Florida.
> 
> thanks
> lv


There is no way in hell I am paying even $240 a month in insurance to do this. My normal full coverage is $95. To pay $150 extra a month to make what I make with ride share part time is ridiculous. These companies are gouging us here in Florida when it is $20 extra in other states.


----------



## sommerdriver

What part of Florida (general area) I live in Miami. Just curious if it will be higher here
Thanks LV for the info


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

tommay911 said:


> You don't need rideshare insurance.. if your app is on before you pick up someone no need to tell cops it was..


Most people prefer not to commit insurance fraud.


----------



## steveK2016

louvit said:


> Like people tell me why be so dedicated to an insurance company that never did anything for me. The state farm policy makes more sense than the Geico for me.
> 
> state farm...100-300k, and uninsured motorist 240.00 a month total 2880.00 a year but more coverage
> 
> Geico 50-100k and uninsured motorist 288.00 a month for 9 months for a 12 month policy plus a 1st payment of 470.00...total 2776.00, i now pay 865.00 for 6 months and have 100-300k.
> 
> If I keep 100-300k and uninsured with geico it goes to 3200.00 a year.
> 
> Looks like after 21 years of Geico I will switch to st farm, I will get other quotes from others first. I want to be back on the road by at least October. I am selling my condo and moving right now anyway so no time to be driving anyway right now. I will read all posts on this and see what companies I should try unless anyone made a list of who is offering insurance in Florida.
> 
> thanks
> lv


Do you have any at fault claims?

Dear god those are high numbers. Is that for one car?



UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Most people prefer not to commit insurance fraud.


Great way of saying it.


----------



## louvit

steveK2016 said:


> Do you have any at fault claims?
> 
> Dear god those are high numbers. Is that for one car?
> 
> Great way of saying it.


21 years never a claim crash or ticket! I am 62 years old and yes 1 car now. When I had my z/28 on the policy it was a fraction more I lost my multi car discount. Even before Uber I tried other companies. That is just the rate in Hillsborough I guess.


----------



## steveK2016

louvit said:


> 21 years never a claim crash or ticket! I am 62 years old and yes 1 car now. When I had my z/28 on the policy it was a fraction more I lost my multi car discount. Even before Uber I tried other companies. That is just the rate in Hillsborough I guess.


Youir insurance agent must love you. Did you get gift baskets for christmas?

Ive got same coverage with geico, whom ive been with for 2 years, and pay $1200 a year for commercial hybrid with rideshare endorsement. Someone is gouging you


----------



## touberornottouber

steveK2016 said:


> Youir insurance agent must love you. Did you get gift baskets for christmas?
> 
> Ive got same coverage with geico, whom ive been with for 2 years, and pay $1200 a year for commercial hybrid with rideshare endorsement. Someone is gouging you


You live in Texas though. He lives in Florida. Real rideshare insurance is new here. You probably have meaningful competition. As far as I can tell we only have two rideshare insurance companies here and both seem to charge almost as much as full commercial insurance based on what I see. In fact GEICO isn't even for full timers due to the annual mileage limit of 45,000 in Florida.


----------



## louvit

steveK2016 said:


> Youir insurance agent must love you. Did you get gift baskets for christmas?
> 
> Ive got same coverage with geico, whom ive been with for 2 years, and pay $1200 a year for commercial hybrid with rideshare endorsement. Someone is gouging you


Texas may be different than Florida. I know for some reason Hillsborough county is high. Don't have an agent I just call them directly and like I said I've tried others even before looking for rideshare and G was still the cheapest...I can't figure it out either...Can I register my car at your house?...lol

I gave my 93 z/28 street/strip car to my son and he can't even get reasonable insurance. He is 30 years old. They will insure a camaro but not a Z


----------



## steveK2016

Valid points. Florida does seem to be one of the black holes of rideshare coverage.


----------



## UberBastid

geauxfish said:


> State Farm, Farmers, Mercury, Allstate, and USAA are available in California.


I got rear ended by a guy with Geico. I have Mercury.
He did a hit and run.
I got his license number and gave chase till it got too dangerous.
Mercury has sided with Geico and determined that I am half at fault.

I got rear ended.
He ran.
Half my fault.

I am with the wrong insurance company. Geico defends their people even when they wrong. Mercury does not defend their people even when they're right.
Switching to Geico.


----------



## touberornottouber

UberBastid said:


> I got rear ended by a guy with Geico. I have Mercury.
> He did a hit and run.
> I got his license number and gave chase till it got too dangerous.
> Mercury has sided with Geico and determined that I am half at fault.
> 
> I got rear ended.
> He ran.
> Half my fault.
> 
> I am with the wrong insurance company. Geico defends their people even when they wrong. Mercury does not defend their people even when they're right.
> Switching to Geico.


Maybe consult an attorney? On what basis are they saying you are at fault? That is another problem with ride share though not quite as bad due to mostly being unmarked: As with taxi everyone tries to blame you for every accident or other thing which goes wrong.

If there is no police report saying you are at fault definitely consider the attorney or at least the appeals procedure.


----------



## UberBastid

the 'appeals procedure' can ONLY be opted by MY insurance company.
Spoke with them again today, and they say they are going to fight for me. 
We are all still waiting on the police report. 
Police are 'still investigating.'


----------



## TaroTeaFan

Wow. That's a lot. When SafeButler becomes available in Florida, maybe you can try to get quotes from other insurers to get the best deal.


----------



## FlexDriver2015

louvit said:


> Like people tell me why be so dedicated to an insurance company that never did anything for me. The state farm policy makes more sense than the Geico for me.
> 
> state farm...100-300k, and uninsured motorist 240.00 a month total 2880.00 a year but more coverage
> 
> Geico 50-100k and uninsured motorist 288.00 a month for 9 months for a 12 month policy plus a 1st payment of 470.00...total 2776.00, i now pay 865.00 for 6 months and have 100-300k.
> 
> If I keep 100-300k and uninsured with geico it goes to 3200.00 a year.
> 
> Looks like after 21 years of Geico I will switch to st farm, I will get other quotes from others first. I want to be back on the road by at least October. I am selling my condo and moving right now anyway so no time to be driving anyway right now. I will read all posts on this and see what companies I should try unless anyone made a list of who is offering insurance in Florida.
> 
> thanks
> lv


From what they told me, statefarm doesn't cover the same periods as mine. So it's not Apples to Apples. Mine is primary for claims and you wouldn't need to use Ubers insurance at all. Thats opposite of what statefarm is doing. I would double check.


----------



## sommerdriver

Great information from both of you. Thanks 
I believe this was pertaining to Florida insurance?


----------



## louvit

Hillsborough county Fl. This should stop all the questions.. Guess I am the only one that has Google...j/k...lol

http://www.abcactionnews.com/news/r...to-insurance-is-4th-most-expensive-in-florida


----------



## sommerdriver

Haha cheaper than Miami Dade 
Thanks


----------



## FlexDriver2015

sommerdriver said:


> Great information from both of you. Thanks
> I believe this was pertaining to Florida insurance?


Yes. It was.


----------



## Compper

Just got rideshare coverage added on my StateFarm policy - an extra $20/6 months for an 08' Mazda 3 in South Florida for reference.

If you have StateFarm definitely call them up!


----------



## Doowop

louvit said:


> Like people tell me why be so dedicated to an insurance company that never did anything for me. The state farm policy makes more sense than the Geico for me.
> 
> state farm...100-300k, and uninsured motorist 240.00 a month total 2880.00 a year but more coverage
> 
> Geico 50-100k and uninsured motorist 288.00 a month for 9 months for a 12 month policy plus a 1st payment of 470.00...total 2776.00, i now pay 865.00 for 6 months and have 100-300k.
> 
> If I keep 100-300k and uninsured with geico it goes to 3200.00 a year.
> 
> Looks like after 21 years of Geico I will switch to st farm, I will get other quotes from others first. I want to be back on the road by at least October. I am selling my condo and moving right now anyway so no time to be driving anyway right now. I will read all posts on this and see what companies I should try unless anyone made a list of who is offering insurance in Florida.
> 
> thanks
> lv


I would also consider changing my Ins Co after many years but have heard that it might not be beneficial. Any ideas on this?


----------



## louvit

Doowop said:


> I would also consider changing my Ins Co after many years but have heard that it might not be beneficial. Any ideas on this?


I would think that the loyalty would help if something happened. Like I have accident forgiveness and I do not think they would drop me for a ticket or a late payment like a new company would. IMO


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

Allstate told me they will have a rider in a month in NY. If the price is $40 I won't pay it and I won't drive anymore phase 1 without one. I think the rider is basically an essential cost. Phase 1 insurance is too risky for anybody with anything to lose. But with my plan being I only net a few hundred month part time I won't tolerate another $40 I don't think. Uber just doesn't pay enough.


----------



## Mole

If uber does not enforce proof of the correct insurance then uber is on the hook.


----------



## jonhjax

I don't know if this is still the case, but regular auto insurance in Miami used to be double when it was in Jacksonville. Tampa may be similar to Miami with the amount of drivers in that area.


----------



## louvit

I stopped driving June 30th and never hit accept on the app.


----------



## Csd12

I just got a rideshare insurance quote from Foremost/Farmers - $500 deductible good coverage - $341 a month. Bradenton/Sarasota Florida area. I currently pay $98 a month for personal coverage (same coverage). $241 just for rideshare insurance a month increase isn't worth it for a part time driver. The tax deduction is tempting though. The risk of driving without rideshare insurance isn't worth it. Bye bye Uber. One less driver on the road.



FlexDriver2015 said:


> I was talking with friends about my new Geico policy and apparently Geico just started selling it last week so I couldn't get any opinions on the price. Anyone else got the rideshare policy?
> 
> I got a geico rideshare ad right after downloading the Uber and Amazon Flex app so I clicked it and got a quote. The link was www.geicorideshare.com if you're interested.
> 
> Please share if you get any quotes, I'm just trying to see if I'm paying too much. My policy was about $40 more per month than what I was paying for regular insurance.


I just got a rideshare insurance quote from Foremost/Farmers - $500 deductible good coverage - $341 a month. Bradenton/Sarasota Florida area. I currently pay $98 a month for personal coverage (same coverage). $241 a month increase isn't worth it for a part time driver. The tax deduction is tempting though. The risk of driving without rideshare insurance isn't worth it. Bye bye Uber. One less driver on the road.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

Csd12 said:


> I just got a rideshare insurance quote from Foremost/Farmers - $500 deductible good coverage - $341 a month. Bradenton/Sarasota Florida area. I currently pay $98 a month for personal coverage (same coverage). $241 just for rideshare insurance a month increase isn't worth it for a part time driver. The tax deduction is tempting though. The risk of driving without rideshare insurance isn't worth it. Bye bye Uber. One less driver on the road.
> 
> I just got a rideshare insurance quote from Foremost/Farmers - $500 deductible good coverage - $341 a month. Bradenton/Sarasota Florida area. I currently pay $98 a month for personal coverage (same coverage). $241 a month increase isn't worth it for a part time driver. The tax deduction is tempting though. The risk of driving without rideshare insurance isn't worth it. Bye bye Uber. One less driver on the road.


A full time Uber driver drives 5 times as many miles as a normal driver. Combine that with the fact Uber driving is considerably more dangerous than regular driving and paying customers can be very litigous. I'm shocked rideshare policies are not much more expensive. I think the insurance companies are slowly learning.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Mole said:


> If uber does not enforce proof of the correct insurance then uber is on the hook.


In the state of florida,

Uber is required to provide liability coverage. Liability coverage is all that the state of florida required.

When your logged, you and scruber are in 100% compliance with the law.

However... there's just no coverage for YOUR CAR!

So uber does in fact insure it's drivers...

it's just

REALLY REALLY SHITTY COVERAGE!

These extra policies expand the coverage on YOUR car..


----------



## Julescase

touberornottouber said:


> Well today I did 62 miles according to Stride. That was in four hours. So it is enough for me personally. Usually I do about 100-110 miles a day on average.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure this is total miles and not just rideshare miles so if I had a lot of personal miles I might go over.
> 
> Sorry I didn't get a quote. Before I do that I want to make sure the quote is private and it won't be entered into the system (and given to other insurers) that I was seeking out quotes for ride share insurance. I also wanted to get the mileage limit to make sure the GEICO offering wasn't just a troll to get ride share drivers to out themselves and then get forced into quitting or paying $500+ a month for full commercial insurance.
> 
> Wow, about $300 a month though! That is what some pay here for full commercial coverage when they have excellent records. I pay under $100 a month right now for regular full coverage. If it is over $150 I probably won't do it unless it includes other benefits like a very low deductible.
> 
> If it is $300 a month for me then I may as well just talk to some friends in the taxi business and get back on with them using some magnetic signs for removable trade dress. The cost of commercial insurance is the main reason I didn't make my uber vehicle a taxi in the first place. If I have to pay it then I may as well do both!


You don't need commercial insurance, just rideshare coverage. It's only $15-$40 extra per month, but believe me it's BEYOND worth it if, God forbid, something happens.

I can't believe there are people driving ride share without rideshare coverage!

What are you guys thinking??!


----------



## Julescase

touberornottouber said:


> There is no way in hell I am paying even $240 a month in insurance to do this. My normal full coverage is $95. To pay $150 extra a month to make what I make with ride share part time is ridiculous. These companies are gouging us here in Florida when it is $20 extra in other states.


Just pray that you don't need your insurance to get involved if you ever have an accident while Ubering; they will drop you like a hot potato when they find out you were doing rideshare work.

I can't believe there are people out there driving without the appropriate coverage, that is absolutely insane!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

Julescase said:


> Just pray that you don't need your insurance to get involved if you ever have an accident while Ubering; they will drop you like a hot potato when they find out you were doing rideshare work.
> 
> I can't believe there are people out there driving without the appropriate coverage, that is absolutely insane!


I would take this one step further... Any Uber driver with significant assets should also have a PUP. (personal umbrella policy)

And/or have your Uber business set up as a LLC.


----------



## UberBastid

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I would take this one step further... Any Uber driver with significant assets should also have a PUP. (personal umbrella policy)
> 
> And/or have your Uber business set up as a LLC.


Agree.
Any HUMAN with significant assets should have an umbrella. 
They're really not expensive.


----------



## touberornottouber

Julescase said:


> You don't need commercial insurance, just rideshare coverage. It's only $15-$40 extra per month, but believe me it's BEYOND worth it if, God forbid, something happens.
> 
> I can't believe there are people driving ride share without rideshare coverage!
> 
> What are you guys thinking??!


That's the problem. It's not $15-$40 extra a month in Florida. It is more like $100-$250 extra for most people. For that price you may as well just pay for full commerical (Taxi) insurance.


----------



## Online_forum

geauxfish said:


> $40 is high just for rideshare gap insurance. I pay $16/month with USAA. I've never heard of anyone paying that much. I would shop around.


USAA is awesome!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

UberBastid said:


> Agree.
> Any HUMAN with significant assets should have an umbrella.
> They're really not expensive.


Yes, they are inexpesive. Especially a good value when performing high risk activities such as Uber. Passengers are very litigous.


----------



## louvit

I have a full commercial policy with Geico good for a year not 6 months. It costs like 100 more a month but I do not take chances. Go ahead all tell me I'm crazy....


----------



## Jcposeidon

$40. Month thats horrible USAA only charged me an extra $6 a month.


----------



## keb

Mileage limits wouldn't work for full time Orlando drivers. I drove over 7500 miles in October. It was a busy month but I typically drive 5000 miles in a slow month as a closer to 10000 miles in a busy month.


----------



## Neneng

geauxfish said:


> $40 is high just for rideshare gap insurance. I pay $16/month with USAA. I've never heard of anyone paying that much. I would shop around.


I pay $16 as well usaa


----------



## FlexDriver2015

Companies like USAA charge you for a rideshare endorsement which doesn't give any rideshare insurance at all. You're only paying so they don't cancel you.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

louvit said:


> I have a full commercial policy with Geico good for a year not 6 months. It costs like 100 more a month but I do not take chances. Go ahead all tell me I'm crazy....


Your crazy if you don't have one of these

https://www.ebay.com/i/253046844522?chn=ps&dispItem=1

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.innovemind.taximeter&hl=en

get a sign and a meter app and you can charge double uber rates and keep it all..

You won't get it all the time, But you'll get a few, and the few you get will be amazing.

They will be like 3X surges with no empty miles finding them.

Go for a sign you can slap on the roof by the driver door and QUICKLY put on and take off.

If you have full commercial insurance i would look into getting a local black car permit... Most counties in florida 1 year worth of permits is less than 1 month of insurance.


----------



## Bphelps

FlexDriver2015 said:


> Please share if you get any quotes, I'm just trying to see if I'm paying too much. My policy was about $40 more per month than what I was paying for regular insurance.


Rideshare is not a policy, it's an endorsement to your current policy. Usually about $40 extra for 6 months. I am a licensed insurance agent.


----------



## HighRollinG

Cant believe how cheap you people are. WORSE than pool pax who dont tip. Go full commercial and use a full service agent.


----------



## mikes424

I have Geico commercial. It is a one year policy. I am currently in my second year commercial. First year it was less then $10 a month more than the personal policy I had. This year it is about $15 a month more.

Two negatives.
1) My wife's car was on the same policy, so I lost the multiple car discount.
2) Geico's commercial policy has all the coverage of the personal policy except vandalism for some reason is not covered.


----------

